# Survival Shelter



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I lived a couple of summers in the High Sierra's of CA in a tent and wanted to spend the Winter in a Teepee. This is a link to perhaps the way we may all be living. Old Entrance Teepees For Sale


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Maybe good idea if your young but many here seem to be a little aged to be hiking and tenting in the High Sierra's.

Anyway we are all on the government watch list a terrorist now.So if your young this is a good place to hide.

If your old you just hang on long as you can.Thats why we prepare.

This nation commited suicide long ago.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

I think a Yurt would be much more comphy in the long run and far more weather resistant as well


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Meerkat has a valid point that should not be ignored. 

Too often people romanticize "survival". If I have to live in the dirt, i would just as soon go down swinging early on. The 'ol bod probably isn't up to it any longer - living rough for extended periods, that is.

I imagine there will be some gruesome times prior to a total collapse like some talk about. Fascism, totalitarianism, communism... all those "ism's" with martial law, internment camps, people disappearing, being labeled a "enemies of the state" and "terrorists", not being allowed to buy or sell without approval. That sort of stuff. Its already in the works. No stopping it now without a civil war.

Maybe my grandchildren and your children will have to live in a teepee once the dust settles, but it won't be my generation.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmmm... maybe there is a reason I saved my 16' teepee all these years... I lived in it the first summer ('75) here in Maine on the homestead while I was building my solar house. Loved it!

Got it way back in the hippie days (summer of love) when I had a fully legal mining claim up in Evergreen, Colorado... the frustrated forest service couldn't make me take it down. (Dug a hole with pick and shovel, "salted" it with gold-flecked porphyry ore from Ouray/Telluride and had the ore assay certificate and claim map right there). There were 16 peop- uh... miners camped on the "commune"-claim. More than one way to skin a government cat!

Maybe I'll dig it out and pitch it for all my little grand-nieces & nephews ... sure is pretty in the moonlight with the cook-fire glowing through and the smoke curling up thru the poles.

Listen - very old but very beautiful song by Elton John...


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

What Meerkat and Jezeruzen said.

At my age if I tried to set up a teepee I'm sure the poles would fall on me and kill me. I intend to stay right here and hopefully live a quiet peaceful life.

If I have to "dukes it out" my only hope would be to get in a few good licks before it's over.


----------

